# Adresse mail comique



## glenmor (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je cherche un site proposant des adresses mail fantaisistes du type
elvislaikrou@fournisseur
eliecoidal@fournisseur
Glenmor


----------



## twinworld (2 Juillet 2009)

c'est quoi qui est comique dans vos exemples, selon vous ? le "@fournisseur" ou le nom d'utilisateur ? parce que pour le nom d'utilisateur, vous pouvez toujours mettre ce que vous voulez. Sinon, pour le nom du fournisseur, vous en trouvez des tonnes sur la toile, à commencer par celle-ci par exemple 

http://www.tranquille.ch/email-gratuit.php


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2009)

A noter que c'est aussi un excellent moyen d'etre d'entrée  pris par le destinataire  pour un ado boutonneux en crise
 ou un spammeur 
et classé dans indésirable


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> A noter que c'est aussi un excellent moyen d'etre d'entrée  pris par le destinataire  pour un ado boutonneux en crise
> ou un spammeur
> et classé dans indésirable



en meme temps, j'ai pas l' impression qu'il veuille envoyer son CV avec


----------

